# internal worms. HELP



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

ok i have a 55 gallon heavely planted tank with glass tops. the substrate is peat moss on top of egg crate and peastones with shallow water in the bottom. i have 5 auratus 12-12 month old in the tank and they have been in there for 5 months and feeding great on termites and pin head crickets dusted every other day with herptivite and rep-cal 50/50 mix. about 10 days ago i noticed one was looking thin so i removed it and placed it in its own 10 gal. it would not eat anything and after a few days i began force feeding it but it died today. when i got the body out i examined it to check for mites (suggestion i found in another thread) but it was fine, until i saw around the anus area tiny white/clear worms and no doubt they were coming out of the frog. now another frog in the 55 is not eating and i suspect maybe even 2 more may be not eating. 
1. what should i use to kill them?
2. where can i get it?
3. is this a reversible condition?
4. do i need to trash the contents of the tank?
please help i dont want to loose another of my beautiful blue auratus. thanks josh raysin


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

contact a local vet who is into exotics/amphibians or contact Dr. Frye http://www.fryebrothersfrogs.com/

Mike


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Get fecals done ASAP and get ahold of some panacur.

Luke


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

*panacur*

can i get this from a vet just by walkin and telling them my problem? if so how is it administered. thanks for the help guys!


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

Josh,
It is a powder and you use it just like the vitamin dusting.


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks guys. i have 2 tbs fenbendazole and 3.3oz of metronidazole. should be treating by sat and hopefully in time to save the others.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

you'll want to remove them from the tank and redo the tank though. otherwise they will just keep getting reinfected. put them in sterilite containers and change the substrate (paper towels work best) every other day or every day to avoid recontamination.


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

*frogs*

i picked up some pedialite tonight and im going to soak them. my meds from dr.frye didnt show up today. ahhhh....hopefully they can hang on just a lil longer. im also downsizing the 55 to 2 10s. NCSUdart im going to take your advice and put them in a 10 with damp towels in the bottom. thanks again for the hlp guys. later josh


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I suspect that pedialyte is way overrated and overused when it comes to dart frogs as it is not correctly balanced for them for several reasons see 
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... e&start=30

Ed


----------

